# Officer Down: Jesse E Sollman - [Easton, Pennsylvania]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Down: Jesse E Sollman - [Easton, Pennsylvania]

Rank: Patrolman 
Age: 36

Incident: Officer Sollman was shot outside his station.

Additional Information: Waiting for more information from the State police investigation of the incident. Officer Sollman is survived by his wife and two young children.

An Easton police officer died after being shot in his own police station near the end of the 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. shift Friday.

Patrolman Jesse E. Sollman, 36, an 11-year veteran of the force who lived in Washington Township, Northampton County, died of his wounds about 4:25 p.m. after being flown by helicopter to St. Luke's Hospital in Fountain Hill, authorities said.

''Officer Sollman and another officer were performing duties related to their police positions here at the police station,'' Northampton County District Attorney John Morganelli said. ''During the course of that, a gunshot injury occurred to officer Sollman.''

For full story, visit:

http://www.mcall.com/news/local/all-a1_3shootingmar26,0,1314312.story?coll=all-news-hed

Dead Officer Called Dedicated, Family Man


----------

